# Vet/Health Insurance for a Puppy - Is it worth it?



## cp10 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi All,

I introduced myself awhile back, but as a reintroduction my name is Crys and I am adopting a new Hav puppy. He comes home in about 2 weeks. I am so excited. His name is Dallas. 

I was looking into Vet insurance and curious if its worth it? The company I looked at only reimburses you once you provide them with receipts and a signed form from the vet. The cost difference at the vet for basics is about 10-20 bucks. I am not the best with keeping up with recepits etc. Does anyone have a point of view on if the VPI insurance is worth it? Is there another provider that you would recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Well I believe it is worth it - I spent $1000 on my cat for something that would have been covered and my daughter would have spent 1200 on her cat for one incident if she did not have insurance - I even got the cancer program - $8 a month if you start them as puppies - my neighbors dog got cancer at 2 years old and they have spent $4000 on him and he is only in remisssion. I love Ollie too much to have to make a decision of "can I afford to pay his vet bill or not" He is a member of our family and I want the best I can for him.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I have the insurance thru the AKC. I haven't used it yet, but I will soon because Kodi will be due for his yearly checkup. I hope it's worth it because it is pricey.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I just thought I would take a tip from Tom and bump this up because I asked the same question last week with few responses.

I think if you post on a day when there is a lot of posts, things get to be too much for people to answer to. Or you guys are snubbing me because I ask too many questions.   At least I hope it isn't the later, because you guys have given me so much info that I am deeply grateful. In fact, my sister -in-law told me she wished she let me get my Havanese first because I am the research queen. 

OK gang. Any more input?


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

I think it's just not getting seen.

I am kind of curious too, because we have never had pet insurance.. but it might be worth it.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I have VPI pet insurance for my dogs. I am not sure if it's worth it or not, but it makes me feel better that I do have it. I don't buy the well care rider for regular shots, flee control, etc, but I don have their premire coverage for illness and injuries. When you go to see your vet you pay the full amount and then send in the bill to the insurance company for reimbursement. I am still not convinced we need it, but it makes me feel better to have it in case of major illness/injuries.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

In my opinion I do believe it is a good idea. The reason being is that my parents went through an ordeal with their 2 yr old cat that developed crystallization in his bladder... poor guy  They spent a total of $2400 in vet bills because all the little things added up - like testing, catheter, overnight observation, plus the cost of the special food to break down the crystals - now of course the food isn't covered, but the vet had asked my parents if they had insurance because quite a lot of this could have been covered. The vet told them it is a good idea esp. when they have a clean bill of health. Its not that you are looking for anything to happen but in case it does, all of us know how the "little" things all add up. Our vet is one of the more reasonably priced vets but of course if anything were to happen, like a major sickness or accident then the cost can get quite expensive. Well, that is my 2 cents worth, really it us up to you personally and how comfortable you feel about it


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maybe I have been married to a mathematician too long <bg>. I think of all insurances kind of in the same way- if something happens, do you have the resources or do you need the insurance?

I have a good friend who her best friend/agility dog ended up tearing both ACL's within a 3 year period. This can be quite common because suddenly the dog shifts his weight. Each surgery was around $3,000-4,000. She didn't have pet insurance. She was completely able to pay for the first surgery no problem, a year later, the second one was pretty tough as she just finished paying off the first one.

On the other hand, I grew up with dogs and my parents never had any major surgeries, etc. Their last Golden lived to 19 with the biggest problem being ear mites-she loved to romp in the woods. So you really have to decide on your own. Some just feel more comfortable knowing that their little furball will be taken care of if they have a major life crisis, etc. Also if you opt out or check into the insurance plan and decide it isn't for you, you could always put away that $40 per month in a doggy savings account.

Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That's a great idea, I just put $50 in my new Doggie Savings account. With 3 dogs I am not able to afford the Insurance for all three - then how do you pick & choose who gets it and who doesnt. I hope I will never have to use the Doggie Savings Account, but if I can keep it up, I am sure it will help in the long run!!


----------



## cp10 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for all of the information. The savings account is not a bad idea. I am still weighing the pros and cons. It would be much easier for me if the insurance didn't require the added paper work. I want to make sure its not a strain if anything ever happens to my little guy. 

VPI is the only provider I have come across in the U.S. Any other providers that someone would reccommend looking into?


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I have VIP now but had Petcare - that was good too - a bit less $


----------

